# Herbs and Vitamins while TTC???



## Berber (Sep 7, 2006)

What sorts of herbs and vitamins you and your partner are taking while trying to conceive? I am currently taking a prenatal vitamin but, am interested in other fertility enhancing options. While I don’t believe I have any infertility issues (that I know of) I really want to see all of the options out there that others are trying to increase their chance of getting pg.


----------



## cincynana (Sep 18, 2006)

I've been taking flax seed oil (and evening primrose oil sometimes) to help with my CM. I've also tried Lydia Pinkham tablets, which is suppose to balance hormones out. I've also been doing applied kinesology, reflexology and hypnosis. I try to get dh to take a multi-vit, but that has been like pulling teeth, so I don't push (too) much!

Here is a link to a site about herbs to help increase fertility.
http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/herbs.html

I haven't become pregnant from taking herbs, but I did start to ovulate on my own. If I don't become pg this cycle, I'm moving on to injectable fertility drugs.

Good luck to you!


----------

